# LED Monitor Confusion



## TechPlex (May 10, 2012)

Which is the best of the three. I like the BenQ one. But AOC is cheaper. What to do? I want a good design and BenQ looks charming.

BenQ Benq 18.5 inch LED - GL930A Monitor: Flipkart.com

AOC AOC 18.5 inch LED - E943FWSK Monitor: Flipkart.com

Samsung Samsung 18.5 inch LED - S19A100N Monitor: Flipkart.com


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 10, 2012)

Bro i seriously think it will be a waste of money to buy a 18.5 inch monitor.
If i were you i would save some money and get a full HD 21.5 inch monitor.LED on Flipkart starts at Rs.8208 and LCD is Rs.7398


----------



## TechPlex (May 10, 2012)

I was also game for the bigger is better logic. But when it comes to earning money at the age of 16 to assemble a 50K rig with Multi Monitor setup, you got to come down. And my sole purpose is not watching movies on Full HD 1080. I am still happy with 'Just HD' 700 MB MKV flicks. But I am not into watching movies on PC as I said. I just want it for graphics and video work. So can you suggest which of the three is better?


----------



## d3p (May 10, 2012)

I would go with Dell IN2030M 20inch Led Monitor. 

Dell 20 inch LED - IN2030M Monitor: Flipkart.com


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 11, 2012)

If thats the case then i owuld go with SAMSUNG


----------



## d3p (May 11, 2012)

lets have a Quick Round up of all the 18.5/19 or 20inch Monitors.

*Samsung S19A100N 18.5 inch LED Monitor - 5994.00*

*img1.flixcart.com/image/monitor/f/v/q/samsung-s19a100n-275x275-imad8mfg7xadhbhr.jpeg

*Specs : *


Spoiler



Series 	Series 1 LED
Display 	18.5 inch LED Display
Resolution 	1366 x 768 pixels
HD 	Yes
Display Features
Number of Colors 	16.7 M Colors
Maximum Refresh Rate 	75 Hz (Analog)
Aspect Ratio 	16:9
Contrast Ratio 	3000:1, 5000000:1 (Dynamic)
Horizontal Viewing Angle 	90° (2D)
Vertical Viewing Angle 	65° (2D)
Response Time 	5 ms
Brightness 	200 nits (2D)
Pixel Pitch 	0.3 mm
Horizontal Scanning Frequencies 	30 - 81 kHz (Analog)
Other Display Features 	Mega DCR Technology, Magic Tune, Magic Bright, Samsung Magic Color, Magic Wizard, Display Area: 409.8 mm x 230.4 mm
Power Features
Power Requirement 	AC 100 - 240 V
Power Consumption 	17 W (Operational), 0.3 W (Standby)
Connectivity
VGA 	Yes, 15 Pin D-sub
Other Connectivity Features 	Synchronous Signal: Separate H/V, Composite, SOG, D-Sub Connector, 15 Pin-to-15 Pin D-sub Cable, Detachable
Operating Requirements
Operating Temperature 	0 - 50° C
Storage Temperature 	-20 - 60° C
Operating Humidity Range 	10 - 80 %
Mounting Features
Stand 	Tilt
Stand Tilt 	-1° to 20°
Additional Features
Plug and Play 	Yes
System Requirements 	Windows 2000 and Above
Other Features 	Maximum Pixel Clock: 95 MHz (Analog), Power Off: 0.3 W, Storage Humidity: 5 % - 95 % Non-condensing, Stand Type: Simple, External Adapter
Dimensions with Stand
Width 	443.4 mm
Height 	366.6 mm
Depth 	214.2 mm
Weight 	2.1 kg
Dimensions without Stand
Width 	443.4 mm
Height 	283 mm
Depth 	60.1 mm
Warranty 	3 Years Domestic Warranty



*Verdict : it has the worst viewing angle than the others & also the contrast ratio. Also looks ugly on the table*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*AOC E943FWSK 18.5 inch LED Monitor - 5778*

*img1.flixcart.com/image/monitor/h/g/m/aoc-e943fwsk-275x275-imad8mew3pykrsjh.jpeg

*Specs : *


Spoiler



General
Display 	18.5 inch LED Display
Backlight 	LED Backlight
Resolution 	1366 x 768 pixels
HD 	Yes
Display Features
Number of Colors 	16.7 M Colors
Maximum Refresh Rate 	75 Hz (Digital)
Aspect Ratio 	16:9
Contrast Ratio 	50000000:1 (Dynamic)
Horizontal Viewing Angle 	170° (2D)
Vertical Viewing Angle 	160° (2D)
Response Time 	5 ms
Brightness 	250 nits (2D)
Pixel Pitch 	0.3 mm
Color Gamut 	sRGB
Horizontal Scanning Frequencies 	30 - 83 kHz (Digital)
Audio Features
Speakers 	No
Power Features
Power Requirement 	AC 100 - 240 V||50/60 Hz
Power Consumption 	18 W (Operational), 0.5 W (Standby)
Connectivity
VGA 	Yes, 15 Pin D-sub
Operating Requirements
Operating Temperature 	0 - 40° C
Non Operating Temperature 	-25 - 55° C
Operating Humidity Range 	10 - 85 %
Mounting Features
Stand Tilt 	-3° to 15°
Wall Mounting 	100 x 100 mm
Wall Mount Standard 	MIS-D 100
Additional Features
Controls 	Auto, Left, Right, Menu, Power, On Screen Controls: Eco Mode / Luminance / Image Setup / Color Temperature / Color Boost / Picture Boost / OSD setup / Extra / Exit
OSD Languages Supported 	14 Languages
Plug and Play 	Yes
HDCP Support 	No
System Requirements 	Mac, Windows 7, Windows Vista, Windows XP, Windows 2000, Windows ME
Other Features 	Illuminated Touch Key Base, VESA Wall Mount with Tilt Functionality, Low Power Consumption, Green Packaging, Eco Mode, Image Ratio Exchange, Color Temperature: 6500K, 7300K, 9300K, Regulatory Approvals: cCAus, FCC, CE, TUV-Gs, TUV-Bauart, TUS-S, EPA5.0, EPEAT Silver, RoHS
Dimensions with Stand
Width 	447.2 mm
Height 	350.9 mm
Depth 	182.4 mm
Weight 	2.12 kg
Warranty 	3 Years Onsite Warranty



*Verdict :better contrast ratio than Samsung*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Benq GL930A 18.5 inch LED Monitor - 5750*

*img4.flixcart.com/image/monitor/h/g/3/benq-gl930a-275x275-imad9yaenfu7pb7r.jpeg

*Specs : *


Spoiler



General
Display 	18.5 inch LED Display
Backlight 	LED Backlight
Panel Type 	TN
Resolution 	1366 x 768 pixels
HD 	Yes
Display Features
Number of Colors 	16.7 M Colors
Aspect Ratio 	16:9
Contrast Ratio 	1000:1, 12000000:1 (Dynamic)
Horizontal Viewing Angle 	170° (2D)
Vertical Viewing Angle 	160° (2D)
Response Time 	5 ms
Brightness 	250 nits (2D)
Pixel Pitch 	0.3 mm
Color Gamut 	68.00%
Other Display Features 	Benq Senseye 3
Power Features
Power Requirement 	AC 90 - 264 V
Power Consumption 	18 W (Operational), 0.3 W (Standby)
Connectivity
VGA 	Yes, D-sub
Mounting Features
Stand 	Tilt
Stand Tilt 	-5° to 20°
Security Lock Slot 	Kensington Lock
Additional Features
OSD Languages Supported 	17 Languages
System Requirements 	Windows 7
Other Features 	Color Temperature: Reddish, Normal, Bluish, User Mode, Vista Compatibility
Dimensions with Stand
Width 	579.4 mm
Height 	181.2 mm
Depth 	435.5 mm
Weight 	3.4 kg
Warranty 	3 Year Onsite Warranty



*Verdict :better contrast ratio than Samsung & AOC*


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Dell IN2030M  20 inch LED Monitor - 6372*

*img3.flixcart.com/image/monitor/a/z/2/dell-in2030m-275x275-imad9yaf3gvwjkjb.jpeg

*Specs : *


Spoiler



Display 	20 inch LED Display
Backlight 	LED Backlight
Panel Type 	TN
Resolution 	1600 x 900 pixels
HD 	Yes
Display Features
Number of Colors 	16.7 M Colors
Aspect Ratio 	16:9
Contrast Ratio 	8000000:1 (Dynamic)
Horizontal Viewing Angle 	170° (2D)
Vertical Viewing Angle 	160° (2D)
Response Time 	5 ms
Brightness 	250 nits (2D)
Pixel Pitch 	0.277 mm
Color Gamut 	82 % (CIE 1976), 72 % (CIE 1931)
Power Features
Power Requirement 	AC 100 - 240 V||50/60 Hz
Power Consumption 	20 W (Operational), 1 W (Standby)
Connectivity
DVI 	Yes
VGA 	Yes
Operating Requirements
Operating Temperature 	0 - 40° C
Non Operating Temperature 	-20 - 60° C
Storage Temperature 	-20 - 60° C
Operating Humidity Range 	10 - 80 %
Mounting Features
Stand 	Tilt
Stand Tilt 	-4° to 21°
Security Lock Slot 	Yes
Additional Features
HDCP Support 	Yes
Other Features 	Energy Star, EPEAT Silver, RoHS Compliant
Dimensions with Stand
Width 	478.6 mm
Height 	163.7 mm
Depth 	367.7 mm
Weight 	2.9 kg
Warranty
	3 Year Onsite Warranty



*Verdict :Larger Display size, Good contrast Ratio, Looks good & even nicely priced*


----------



## TechPlex (May 11, 2012)

Yes the Dell outstands. Atleast I can get the Workstation look if not the power from the config. Going for it. Thanks guys!


----------



## kool (May 12, 2012)

Bought Samsung 17" SyncMaster 732n in year 2008, and it has best contrast ratio 2000:1 But now i want to buy a 19" monitor. I have seen AOC, LG, INTEX in some shps, but i didnt liked their display, its looks dim and fonts were not darker than my old samsung monitor. Only problem i had that i can set to 2 position for tilting. 

Guys, suggest me cheap & best bright display monitor like iPad or Galaxy tab has  and w/o angle view problem


----------



## TechPlex (May 13, 2012)

kool said:


> Bought Samsung 17" SyncMaster 732n in year 2008, and it has best contrast ratio 2000:1 But now i want to buy a 19" monitor. I have seen AOC, LG, INTEX in some shps, but i didnt liked their display, its looks dim and fonts were not darker than my old samsung monitor. Only problem i had that i can set to 2 position for tilting.
> 
> Guys, suggest me cheap & best bright display monitor like iPad or Galaxy tab has  and w/o angle view problem



did you check out those 3 monitors i had an eye upon?


----------



## vkattunga (May 18, 2012)

what about ACER S200HL model it is good and 1000:1 contrast ratio is also good same as above with elegant looks

price is about Rs.5650/- only

any comments...

thanks
vish


----------

